# T'shirt for the Ladies



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

From discussions at the Brighton meet, the girls want TT T'shirts. I sugettted nice TT's printed accross the enlarged area. Quite like the FCUK ones, we could start a new trend, and would bring money into the club.

Any other suggestions welcome. Think the Girleees want to choose the Tshirt, all that touchy feely stuff .


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Excellent Idea, like a variation on the Pxxx takes that the gadget shop sell!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Great idea.... it has been suggested before, but we'll take a look at it whilst we are considering all the other merchandise....

Louise, since you would probably want one too, could you look around for a supplier..... and report back to us on the Saturday meet. Thorney's contact may be able to help...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep will do - can't see us doing huge numbers so it would be good to find a supplier who can do them made to order..

_NICE TT's_

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

or
*GET UR TiTS  OUT* Â :-*

Modified ;D


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

A pedant writes -- TTs is a plural, so no apostrophe please 

Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How bizarre - you are both the lord of misrule and yet still a peasant...

...oh no, pedant. :


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I'm a pheasant as well. 

*bang, bang* aahhh


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> A pedant writes -- TTs is a plural, so no apostrophe please Â
> 
> Mark


Engineers are not supposed to be able to spell!

still like the Nice TTs...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yes, but are you pleasant? Â

Then you'd be a peasant's pheasant but a pleasant pedant.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

You know, you should be a magazine editor or something. 

Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nah. Don't fancy it.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

uh-oh - I sense mutiny on the Bounty... better warn Capt Bligh NuTTs....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Shiver me timbers, me hearties! 

Mutiny... I hear mutiny!!

Get the plank men.....


----------

